# thanks for stabbing me in the back......



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im hoping the guy that helped himself to 6 of my hinge release aids chokes on them....i was at busch wildlife archery range complex helping a guy with target panic. i left my stuff on a picnic table at the 40 yard line.and went to the 10 yard line with client..i had by back turned away helping this guy. i walk back to get a wrench and guess what. someone took 6 hinge release aids. well here i am , all my trainers are gone. i gotta get this guy going. lucky i brought my equipment to shoot after lesson i had to use my personal hinge to get this done. needless to say i wasn't happy. the week before a client made off with one, and will not answer his phone.puts me on block.......... the week after that i got a guy that's got it real bad . says hes ok with deer but anything else its ugly. he calls the next week end says he missed a deer at 10 yards....hes begging for help it deer season .so i get him done.hes doing OK he didn't practice like i told him but he gets a deer 2 days later, call and thanks me .and tells me he really likes that thing. then he talks me outta my personal release aid ..lmao i had that for years more like decades. zenith c3..lol well hes says he shooting great. i always let the client borrow one, and try different ones to see how they feel.but im getting where i don't trust NO one anymore. whatever happened to this gentleman's sport...sorry about the rave...had to get this off my chest.coach mike farmer....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That totally sucks Mike! Makes us lose faith in humans. 
Not much you can do but rant about it.

Allen


----------



## CLAYBORN (Nov 8, 2005)

Bible say " all have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God " In Romans.. Should we be surprised?


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

When you lend out your release have them give you a deposit for it and return the deposit when they return your release.

sorry that this happen to you, it's great that you lend your equipment out.


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

When you lend out your release have them give you a deposit for it and return the deposit when they return your release.

sorry that this happen to you, it's great that you lend your equipment out.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

People....there the worst.


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

I've seen people steal from the offering plate at a mega church. Nothing surprises me anymore. His punishment will come someday.


----------



## Gunna (Jun 12, 2019)

Just don't bring your stuff anymore. You can't give what you don't have!


----------



## NebraskaArcher (Jan 3, 2015)

Sucks that happened. I hope you find your stuff.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

^ 2 years later he will need luck  20 post builder at work here .


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

at one time my club put a cooler at station 14 (half way target) for a 3d shoot we put it out there on the honor system because it was really hot that weekend. the cooler had pop and water in it and a coffe can for people to donate for the refreshments. it had IIRC $15 in change in it at the start of the day and when we went to retrieve the cooler and can at the end of the shoot, the cooler was of course, empty and there was only $7.50 in the coffee can. people not only took all the refreshments, but they actually took some of the starting money in the coffee can !.


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

> at one time my club put a cooler at station 14 (half way target) for a 3d shoot we put it out there on the honor system because it was really hot that weekend. the cooler had pop and water in it and a coffe can for people to donate for the refreshments. it had IIRC $15 in change in it at the start of the day and when we went to retrieve the cooler and can at the end of the shoot, the cooler was of course, empty and there was only $7.50 in the coffee can. people not only took all the refreshments, but they actually took some of the starting money in the coffee can !.


WOW!!! Very disappointing. The clubs I go to usually put out water coolers with cups and a garbage bag to put the used cups into after use.


----------



## RoadEagle50 (Jun 28, 2020)

In the general sense I've found the Archery community to be trustful. I once left my nice coffee mug at our outdoor range. A week later I came back and it was right where I left it. Of course this doesn't compare to expensive archery equipment or tools, but it made me feel good about our community.
It's also common at our range to leave a bow case with tools and supplies on a picnic table while shooting at a practice lane (10 to 50 feet away). I have yet to hear of any thievery. However, as our community grows I can sense mischief in the air. Or, maybe it's just my paranoia about the current condition of our country's deteriorating honor and integrity. 
I'll watch you six if you watch mine.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

RoadEagle50 said:


> In the general sense I've found the Archery community to be trustful. I once left my nice coffee mug at our outdoor range. A week later I came back and it was right where I left it. Of course this doesn't compare to expensive archery equipment or tools, but it made me feel good about our community.
> It's also common at our range to leave a bow case with tools and supplies on a picnic table while shooting at a practice lane (10 to 50 feet away). I have yet to hear of any thievery. However, as our community grows I can sense mischief in the air. Or, maybe it's just my paranoia about the current condition of our country's deteriorating honor and integrity.
> I'll watch you six if you watch mine.


If it's the club I am thinking about a bit south of you, be sure to lock up your car and items left out in the parking area. The locals cruise it on occasion looking for easy pickings. The members are most all on the up and up, but... it does have a public range area, so some are not 'members'. :wink:


----------



## Dbuck90 (Jul 1, 2020)

mike 66 said:


> im hoping the guy that helped himself to 6 of my hinge release aids chokes on them....i was at busch wildlife archery range complex helping a guy with target panic. i left my stuff on a picnic table at the 40 yard line.and went to the 10 yard line with client..i had by back turned away helping this guy. i walk back to get a wrench and guess what. someone took 6 hinge release aids. well here i am , all my trainers are gone. i gotta get this guy going. lucky i brought my equipment to shoot after lesson i had to use my personal hinge to get this done. needless to say i wasn't happy. the week before a client made off with one, and will not answer his phone.puts me on block.......... the week after that i got a guy that's got it real bad . says hes ok with deer but anything else its ugly. he calls the next week end says he missed a deer at 10 yards....hes begging for help it deer season .so i get him done.hes doing OK he didn't practice like i told him but he gets a deer 2 days later, call and thanks me .and tells me he really likes that thing. then he talks me outta my personal release aid ..lmao i had that for years more like decades. zenith c3..lol well hes says he shooting great. i always let the client borrow one, and try different ones to see how they feel.but im getting where i don't trust NO one anymore. whatever happened to this gentleman's sport...sorry about the rave...had to get this off my chest.coach mike farmer....


 I know this is an older post but are you still an archery coach ? I am looking for anyone that will watch/help me improve I will gladly pay I am almost to the point of quitting archery all together


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear of the incident. My father said that some people would steal Christ off the cross and go back after dark for the nails. The bad apple always spoils the whole barrel.


----------

